# His and Hers - New CR1 owners



## boostmiser (Sep 10, 2008)

Just got back from the shop. Picked up two CR1's for my wife and I. More info and pics later.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*New stuff*

Thats gotta be exciting! Congrats!


----------



## gman2k (May 31, 2009)

who's the man with all the money?


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

gman2k said:


> who's the man with all the money?


The guy who owns the bike shop of course....  :7:


----------



## boostmiser (Sep 10, 2008)

I did my part to keep the economy going this month. I'm done. The money tree is dry.

I looked at Treks, C'Dales, Orbea, Giant and Fuji. Based on my research, the CR1 frame is supposedly great. It's been around for a while, but it's a solid platform to build on. And with the price I paid, I couldn't pass it us. Also got a nice discount on everything else I purchased. The bike builder has a good reputation around town. He spent a few hours fitting us on the bikes and we'll evaluate the fit in a few months with a follow up fitting.


----------



## mbcastle (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats! I bought a CR1 last September, and I love the bike. I think they are the best deal around. I did notice from the photos that you have the same Scott-branded saddle that came with my bike. You can try it out and see if you like it, but I eventually ended up dumping mine for something you could ride in the drops longer than 5 minutes without going numb. I switched to the Specialized Toupe, and I really like it.


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

The first thing you do...take off the pie plate :cornut: nice bikes!


----------



## Pomza_NZ (Jun 20, 2009)

Congrats! I work in a bike shop which sells these 'bad boys' and its surprising how many people buy a CR1 and another one for their other half at the same time. 

Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

nice CR1 here's mine ..


----------

